# What to do?



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a stack of 1-3/4" inserts and template guides like these:

1-3/4" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools

DW618PK takes 1-3/16" guides.

Would you:
1) Make a new sub-base to match the 1-3/4" guides?
2) Buy the Lee Valley sub-base which takes these guides ($42.50)
3) Buy a set of 1-3/16" guides and inserts ($60+)
4) Buy a whole new router that takes the bigger guides (BTW which ones do? it is not always easy to tell from the manufacturer's description)?

Some routers actually come with a set of guides (Mastercraft, Triton) but I am not excited about plunging with either.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I would make the sub-plate.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ has a thread on drilling out your existing template to handle the larger guides.

The link is here:

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/10818-bogydave.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would suggest do all of them can't have to many routers and guides..it's only money.. you can't take it with you...........


============




crquack said:


> I have a stack of 1-3/4" inserts and template guides like these:
> 
> 1-3/4" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ, I like the way you think! <g>


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> BJ, I like the way you think! <g>


:lol:Bj gettin way to predictable, I was pretty sure that would be his take:lol:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

LOL LOL ,,I have done that but it 's very tricky...one needs to make a plastic insert part to fit the MilesCraft plate..it takes a very long time to get it just right..the cam angles is the trick, 4 of them on the adapter.. it took me 6 to get it just right ....LOL...

=======



jschaben said:


> :lol:Bj gettin way to predictable, I was pretty sure that would be his take:lol:
> Another option would be a milescraft plate and inserts for about $20 and rework the blank plate included to take the 1-3/4"


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Well.... I was gonna suggest, send those "parts" to Bj but, he has plenty on hand already.  :lol:

Seriously now, the simplest would be, make a new plate.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

> Seriously now, the simplest would be, make a new plate.


Ah, no, simplest would be buying the new set of guides. Perhaps the cheapest...
As it happens the Mastercraft guides are 1-3/16" but the question is if the other dimensions (depth?) will fit the DeWalt.

Just to explain, the DW618PK is on sale here for $248 and I really would like a plunge router that will take 1/2" bits...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> LOL LOL ,,I have done that but it 's very tricky...one needs to make a plastic insert part to fit the MilesCraft plate..it takes a very long time to get it just right..the cam angles is the trick, 4 of them on the adapter.. it took me 6 to get it just right ....LOL...
> 
> =======


Hi Bob - I wasn't thinking about trying to duplicate the insert. Basically, just cut out the center webbing and glue another piece of plastic to the remaining ring that has the cams and go from there. The inside of the ring is 2-5/32" so a 2-1/8" will take almost all of it out and the ring is 3/16" thick. I think it would take a solvent adhesive of some sort though to get a strong enough bond to get a piece of PVC or something to stay in there.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

That would work fine  but you would kill the Milescraft plate, it would only take one size of guides, that's one of the neat things about the Milescraft it will take on the 1 3/16" and then the 1 1/2" as well once the adapter was made. you may say but the bigger guides can be use the same as 1 3/16" but they don't come in all the sizes like the 1 3/16" do..

Making two plates would be the easy way, 4 screws and it's in place and set to use....


=======



jschaben said:


> Hi Bob - I wasn't thinking about trying to duplicate the insert. Basically, just cut out the center webbing and glue another piece of plastic to the remaining ring that has the cams and go from there. The inside of the ring is 2-5/32" so a 2-1/8" will take almost all of it out and the ring is 3/16" thick. I think it would take a solvent adhesive of some sort though to get a strong enough bond to get a piece of PVC or something to stay in there.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The simplest may be to buy a new set of guides but you'll end up with the best setup if you either buy another plate designed for those guides (www.oak-park.com or www.leevalley.com ) or adapt the plate to use the guides you already own. There may be some time in the future you want 1-3/16 guides and plate *too* but that 1-1/2"OD guide is *mighty* handy. 



crquack said:


> Ah, no, simplest would be buying the new set of guides. Perhaps the cheapest...
> As it happens the Mastercraft guides are 1-3/16" but the question is if the other dimensions (depth?) will fit the DeWalt.
> 
> Just to explain, the DW618PK is on sale here for $248 and I really would like a plunge router that will take 1/2" bits...


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

A follow-up:

1) I got the 618 kit today.
2) The Mastercraft guides fit just fine (they are not brass but they are *free*).
3) I went over the kit in some detail and briefly turned it on in the plunge mode. Boy, is that a pleasant change from my old Mastercraft!
4) Now to think of the employment for the fixed base (Triton in the table already).


----------

